# Nissan Juke R 2.0 Heading to Limited Production



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The 600-hp Nissan Juke R 2.0 is reportedly heading to production.*
> 
> Much like the original Nissan Juke R which saw limited production and had a price tag of around $550,000, the Juke R 2.0 will see 17 units built and will likely cost around $600,000 with all the bits coming from the more powerful Nissan GT-R NISMO, including the 3.8-liter twin-turbo V6 engine.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Juke R 2.0 Heading to Limited Production at AutoGuide.com.


----------

